# برنامج ge fanuc 90-30 plc



## bassimm (21 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل في المنتدى ...السلام عليكم
يرجى تزويدي ببرنامج ge fanuc 90-30 plc لكوني بحاجة ماسة له 
جزاكم الله الف خير
باسم


----------



## احمد المصرى (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
رابط البرنامج
http://www.njworld.net/njworld/VersaPro2.04.rar
اذا وجد اى مشكله لا تتردد فى السؤال


----------



## bassimm (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخ احمد وجزاك الله الف خير
باسم


----------



## almgd (3 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك االلة خيرا


----------

